# What did you learn today?



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

What did you learn today? Do you learn something new everyday?

I learned that fresh cut pineapple can be irritating to your mouth if you eat a lot (the hard way)  Some people online say it is the acidity but I think the people who say it is the bromelain are correct because I eat a lot of sour foods normally. Bromelain makes fresh pineapple good for tenderizing meat.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

BiS stands for "Best in slot" when talking about in game gear/armor


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Derivatives
Anti derivatives
Integrals
Definite Integrals
Physics habba jabba
Business boloney menoney

Baby humans will cry if you wake them up. Stupid baby humans. You don't see piglets doing that!


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

I learned what sly actually means , like the surname slier


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

VictimEternal said:


> I learned what sly actually means , like the surname slier


Ironically, I don't usually act that sly lol I like foxes though and a common phrase I've heard is, "sly as a fox."

I learned that The Shawshank Redemption and Stand by Me were both based on Novellas collected in the Same book Different Seasons by Stephen King


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

What a Buddha's hand fruit looks like. They had some at the grocery store. Apparently in China and Japan they use them for their fragrance. The sites I'm finding online about eating them say you eat them skin and all


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

slyfox said:


> What a Buddha's hand fruit looks like. They had some at the grocery store. Apparently in China and Japan they use them for their fragrance. The sites I'm finding online about eating them say you eat them skin and all


Huh, I saw those recently as well. Was wondering what those were. Even ended up asking my mom if she knew what those were, said she didn't recognize them though (grew up in China). Maybe it wasn't a common fruit in her region. They look interesting though. Was tempted to buy one.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

nutella and ferrero rocher ARE MADE BY THE SAME PEOPLE WHAT
*doesnt read packaging*

...
and kinder eggs and tic tacs it's so weird


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I learned I can no longer fill out an international priority mail customs form.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Apparently daylight savings time in the fall is the actual "real" time. We just changed it in the summer to make the sunset happen at a later hour. and the day is like whoa longer.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I learned how simple it is to implement some neat ideas for augmented reality applications.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That barnacles are crustaceans. Don't have them where I live, but had thought they were a mollusk or something like that.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i learned that no matter where you go, there is some idiot that cannot do their job properly


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

what i learned in animation class is
WHAT I LEARNED IN ANIMATION CLASS IS
*sweating profusely and hyperventilating*

....i got nothin'.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

^I know that feel.

I'm learning more about driving every day. I'm studying the beginners handbook and I'm hopefully going to be able to sit my test soon so I can get my learners permit and start driving/learning to drive.

I did the practice test earlier and got 91%. The pass mark is 78%, so the actual test shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That Native Americans used quills from porcupines for a type of textile called quillwork. Apparently it is still practiced today. An old technique of getting quills was to throw a blanket over a porcupine and use the quills that became stuck in the blanket. Interesting, but I end up on the strangest subjects on wikipedia


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That shrews are not true rodents


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Decided to watch some survival and life hacking videos to learn something today

If you take apart a name brand 9 volt battery it contains 6 AAAA 1.5 volt batteries that you can use. Some 9 volts apparently are different inside and wouldn't work as well. This applies to some other types of batteries. Don't get hurt trying this.



















You can open canned food by rubbing the top rim on cement. If you wear away enough metal you can squeeze the can to pop off the top. I'll have to give this a try, but I would think it would cause little metal shavings to get in the food.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Decided to watch some survival and life hacking videos to learn something today
> 
> If you take apart a name brand 9 volt battery it contains 6 AAAA 1.5 volt batteries that you can use. Some 9 volts apparently are different inside and wouldn't work as well. This applies to some other types of batteries. Don't get hurt trying this.
> 
> ...


short circuiting the terminals of a 9v... on some fine steel wool could aid the beginning of a fire. ( or just remember the lighter)

I learned nothing today.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> short circuiting the terminals of a 9v... on some fine steel wool could aid the beginning of a fire. ( or just remember the lighter)
> 
> I learned nothing today.


I've heard of that way to start fire before. Don't think I've tried it though.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I learnt how to make Christmas pudding with me mum


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

villadb said:


> I learnt how to make Christmas pudding with me mum


Always good 

I learned a little bit about Christmas pudding while looking it up. Think I've heard of it before but didn't know much about it.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yesterday I learned how to play on the keyboard the opening portion of "Tubular Bells," better known as the theme over the closing credits of _The Exorcist_. It's pretty fun to play. I'm not experienced enough to handle anything beyond the recursive first portion; the bass cleff portion is too difficult.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I learned to stop complaining about rain this time of year because it could always be snow.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Very tall HVAC guys can make themselves very compact when they need to.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

That my mother wont even let me borrow her car for an interview, or drive me there. Mole.
I also learnt the phrase you should love your haterz and fear those who are closest to you could possibly be a fabulous remedy.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i have no self discipline


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

nothing,. I dont think I learned anything new today.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I learned that obama is an even bigger tool than I ever knew, with his cringeworthy "coming attractions" trailer for tomorrow night's big reveal of his autonomous ascendance to emperor.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

KILOBRAVO said:


> nothing,. I dont think I learned anything new today.


DITTO !!!!!!

so much for that stupid proverb.... !!!! ahahahaha :eyes !!


----------



## tony fudo (Nov 20, 2014)

The real Macbeth was killed by someone called Malcolm the Bighead.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

It's really hard to find a large enough shovel for some proverbial holes.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I learned CPR today... resuscitation etc....


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

According to my dear mother, exposure to cold temperatures and being good looking can lead to diarrhea.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

That apparently my sense of time is skewed, which makes me need to pay better attention to such lol didn't realize Thanksgiving is on the morrow, so /gg turkeys take awhile to thaw out lmfao ~_~ Oh well on the plus side, time to level Chronomancer and or Oracle skills! *Cast Haste and Inner Fire on Turkey*, *Slow Time on Environment* LOL


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> DITTO !!!!!!
> 
> so much for that stupid proverb.... !!!! ahahahaha :eyes !!


Know the feeling. Before I started this thread I always seemed to be learning random things though :sus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Should've hidden the ashes at a different location..


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Parades are lame.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

That parakeets enjoy screwing with your head. I let him out for awhile, when I go to put him back he flies from place to place avoiding capture/recaging but waits until I get right in front of him to fly off to a new location like it's fun watching me run around the house chasing him. I think he thinks it's a game. He also enjoys dive bombing me and grazing the top of my head. I know he's doing it on purpose because he has perfect flight control. He's such a brat. But if I have food for him in my hand you should see how fast he comes to me like he's my best friend, the little monster.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Nothing. I learned nothing new again...


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

That the new James Bond film will be called Spectre.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Day has barely started..


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

That J.R.R Tolkien fought in the battle of the Somme.


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

If you started with $0.01 and doubled your money every day, it would take 27 days to become a millionaire.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i learned NOTHING NEW. in fact I seem to be forget stuff I already know. Like today I re-learned that my car does not like to pull away in 2nd gear, LOL


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

That Tegucigalpa is the capital of Honduras.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i learned that that phrase. '' you learn something new everyday'' is a load of crap!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I have learned about the difference between diesel engines and petrol engines. And why they sound different, and how their workings are different.... So this time i learned useful things.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

That Steve McQueen the director and Steve McQueen the actor are two different people. I thought it was the same person.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

SD92 said:


> That Steve McQueen the director and Steve McQueen the actor are two different people. I thought it was the same person.


DITTO ! i used to also think that. is the director still alive then BULITT what a great film that was !

Steve McQeen is even a great sounding name.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

That some people like "harmony" and "positive reinforcement" instead of "constructive criticism" >_> I guess people just like ****ing up over and over again. How do people feel the need to have praise when they don't do well? That makes no sense, if someone praises me it usually feels patronizing ~_~

Excessive unjustified criticism is another thing though, especially if not on objective means. Which people often do for reasons yet unknown to me. Praise should be given when it's deserved, then it actually means something or so I would think


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

More Chinese characters.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> DITTO ! i used to also think that. is the director still alive then


Yes, he is according to wikipedia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_McQueen_(director)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I learned that I don't like eggnog


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Ranch dressing doesn't smell very good on the discharged end lmao


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

I learned my ideas haven't been "redefined" by "healthy toilet posture" LOL!

http://squattypotty.com/

Instead of buying that bull****, can just put your legs on something else you already have >_> humans and their inane bull**** crap hahaha


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

That Christopher Lee is starring in the latest 'The Hobbit' film at the age of 92.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

How to put a dot on top of e ...........éééééé


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That the word "balletic" exists


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

SD92 said:


> That Christopher Lee is starring in the latest 'The Hobbit' film at the age of 92.


I know right, that's amazing lol here's more awesome stuff about him xD

http://listverse.com/2014/12/14/10-reasons-christopher-lee-is-truly-amazing/


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That willow can be dangerous to cats. I think they might need to eat a bunch of it, but either way I'll have to keep our cat from playing with it when I'm working on wicker projects.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Zyriel said:


> I know right, that's amazing lol here's more awesome stuff about him xD
> 
> http://listverse.com/2014/12/14/10-reasons-christopher-lee-is-truly-amazing/


He's definitely one of the greatest actors of all time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

How to ring in a gift card as partial payment without have been taught by my manager or coworker


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

After a fiasco how to check the balance on gift cards at work


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

When he says twenty-foast he's not saying twenty-first. He's saying twenty-fourth. Damn rappers!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That my anxiety is getting worse and possibly becoming GAD.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

I should trust my instincts and not allow myself to make decisions based on the influences of outside parties.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The origins of boxing day.
That watercress can be potentially regrown from store bought watercress
That garden cress is used to make crafts similar to chia pets


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

That Katy Perry is 30. I thought she was about 23-24.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That I need to clean more.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

An ancient story about Shibalba the Mayan God and how they believed the life has formed in earth.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Learned how to poop like a Samurai! xD

http://www.artofmanliness.com/2014/03/19/how-to-poop-like-a-samurai/


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

To not be so paranoid


----------



## Tanairy (Jan 31, 2013)

That i should really get my life going :/


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That there is such a thing as stuffed green pepper soup


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

SQL Server administration pisses me off


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That a dentist came up with the idea for the electric chair


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Where the folder is for vendors to sign in after she left as per usual. I'm never on top of it in the moment


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That I probably should've boiled the ravioli I'm trying to make homemade in salt water before baking it. Am baking it in sauce atm so I'll have to see how it goes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

You can make money doing something you don't want to do or you can make money doing something you like & barely make ends meet


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

You can make yarn from dog and cat hair


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Amon said:


> Nothing


:yes :|


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's good to have some covering your back & making sure you're on top of things from time to time & also that the sale prices today at work aren't programmed into the computer so I have to enter them manually if someone buys one of those items


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

That there is a Lion King prequel and sequel @[email protected]

Oh and the acronym smh means 'shake my head', not 'so much hate' lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That turquoise exists in others countries, like Iran

Alexandrite appears as different colors depending on the kind of lighting

Lapis Lazuli has pyrite in it


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

How to drive an ambulance backwards through a slalom course.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That a Landis 12 is a leather sewing machine used by cobblers. It isn't that useful for other forms of leather working. Even though it looked like an old machine, I found out that they are still used by cobblers today. 

I was bored sitting in the car outside a shoe place. They had a rusty Landis 12 sitting outside and I decided to draw it while I waited. When I got home I looked it up.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I learned that no matter how much I want him to, my rubber ducky just doesn't float


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

That if you ham it up with the higher-ups, you can get by with doing less work. And no, I did not do any less work than I usually do, more in fact.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watching a video on using silverpoint/metalpoint for drawing. Had read about it before but didn't know the different kinds of metals used and that with most paper/support you have to add special grounds/abrasives. Probably could've figured this out on my own but also learned that the metal marks change color as they oxidize. Also learned some people use gold points


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That the cashier at the dollar store is interested in Deadpool. 

That it is more difficult than using vines but that I should be able to make something wicker out of maple branches(experimented a little today). 

That my local Wal-mart sells sports memorabilia like drinking glasses etc in the sporting goods section. Would seem obvious but I only ever go to sporting goods for fishing and camping gear.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You can get away with parking in handicap spot.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That the doctor's office I go to uses stamps for signatures on prescriptions. Saw the lady at the desk use one and that there were ones for other doctors in a box. I always have my prescriptions sent over electronically so I didn't know they did this


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

What a spagyric is. Basically herbs are soaked in alcohol for weeks to over a month. The herbs are then strained from the liquid and burned and ground to a white ash powder. The ash is then added back to alcohol mixture. It is a herbal medicine that was made with alchemy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That chamois leather/shammi can be used for blending pencil and charcoal drawings. The leather comes from a goat-antelope species in the mountains of Europe. The video I was watching also mentioned a bamboo cloth or bamboo paper for blending but I'm still looking for info about it on other places than their site.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That the pink color of Himalayan salt is caused by its iron oxide content


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

The name of one of my great, great Grandfathers o_o!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Garnets are attracted to magnets according to sources I've read. Might require neodymium magnets. Not sure what specifically makes them magnetic because not all garnets seem to have iron in their formula. Either way, this trait is supposed to be useful for distinguishing them from gems like ruby and spinel

Edit: A site I'm reading now, says it is because they generally have higher concentrations of iron and/or manganese than other transparent gems.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

From what I understand, that a signature in bookbinding is a group of pages that are folded. The signatures are then sewn together to make the book.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

How to keep food cool if the refrigerator breaks, ceramic pot ftw!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

That another word for moonshine is "mountain dew" according to Wikipedia. And that moonshine is made with corn. But not traditional Scotch whiskey which is made with wheat. :doh


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> That another word for moonshine is "mountain dew" according to Wikipedia


Irish word for moonshine is poitín I've drank it a few times would be cool to know how to make it but most of the old guys that made it drank themselves to death but some lived till their 80's they were mostly friends with my father's family :/


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

That March 4th is the only day that is also a sentence


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

How to deal with being locked out of the work computers


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That an individual segment of Hershey bar is called a pip


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ferric chloride can be used to etch designs into metal. At least it works for steel and copper I think. Not sure on what other metals


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

That a parrot called Alex was the first animal to ask an existential question ('What colour am I?')

(stolen from reddit but very interesting reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_(parrot))


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That ferric nitrate can etch silver


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

what a mirco-celebrity is


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

How valuable my life is.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That you can make things out of sheet metal without super fancy tools. Seems like you can make a lot with just tin snips, pliers, hammers, small anvil(or another hard metal object), etc. Plan to try to make some hinges and buckles when things settle down for me. Will experiment and see what else I can make. Suggestions are welcome


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

How to use a hand rivet gun and how blind/pop rivets work


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

slyfox said:


> That you can make things out of sheet metal without super fancy tools. Seems like you can make a lot with just tin snips, pliers, hammers, small anvil(or another hard metal object), etc. Plan to try to make some hinges and buckles when things settle down for me. Will experiment and see what else I can make. Suggestions are welcome


Practice edge rolling! I'm building another Italian buckler in a week, I can post pictures of the process if you want. It's really easy to do on thin gauge sheet metal!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

MBwelder said:


> Practice edge rolling! I'm building another Italian buckler in a week, I can post pictures of the process if you want. It's really easy to do on thin gauge sheet metal!


I've seen some of your work on the art forum. Nicely done  I would be interested in seeing some pics. Thanks for the offer  Can't guarantee I'll work on anything soon myself though. Feeling the itch to go out and buy some tools today, but really should be packing. Also a lot of my tools are at the new place and probably hard to find.

What gauge sheet metal do you usually use? Was looking at tin snips online but kept trying to find ones that handled heavier gauges. Most seemed to handle up to 22 or 20 gauge depending on if it was cold steel or stainless steel. I'm used to 22 gauge being pretty weak with wire. I should see if Home Depot or Lowes carries sheet metal to get an idea what those gauges are like with sheets.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

slyfox said:


> I've seen some of your work on the art forum. Nicely done  I would be interested in seeing some pics. Thanks for the offer  Can't guarantee I'll work on anything soon myself though. Feeling the itch to go out and buy some tools today, but really should be packing. Also a lot of my tools are at the new place and probably hard to find.
> 
> What gauge sheet metal do you usually use? Was looking at tin snips online but kept trying to find ones that handled heavier gauges. Most seemed to handle up to 22 or 20 gauge depending on if it was cold steel or stainless steel. I'm used to 22 gauge being pretty weak with wire. I should see if Home Depot or Lowes carries sheet metal to get an idea what those gauges are like with sheets.


22 gauge cold rolled mild steel for bucklers; the rolled edge makes it substantially more rigid. Princess auto or the equivalent should have sheets, but it's generally cheaper to get it from local steel suppliers; most will even shear it down for you to make it easier to transport.

I use 16 gauge for the armor pieces I make; wouldn't want to try cutting it with aviation snips, mind you. I use an angle grinder with a zip cut for thicker sheet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That it's easier to be duped by a theif than one expects


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

MBwelder said:


> 22 gauge cold rolled mild steel for bucklers; the rolled edge makes it substantially more rigid. Princess auto or the equivalent should have sheets, but it's generally cheaper to get it from local steel suppliers; most will even shear it down for you to make it easier to transport.
> 
> I use 16 gauge for the armor pieces I make; wouldn't want to try cutting it with aviation snips, mind you. I use an angle grinder with a zip cut for thicker sheet.


Ok thanks, still haven't checked out any local suppliers. I don't have an angel grinder, so might have to give a hacksaw a try

Mostly thinking of starting with small sized projects like little statues, ornaments, and jewelry pieces. Want to give soldering another try. Armor seems cool also. Was thinking of trying to shape a steel mask as a possible future project too.

Had been considering getting into lampworking, but that would require me to spend a decent amount on a small kiln to anneal the glass. I'm thinking with metal working I can start out cheaper and move onto more expensive tools later on. Also already have some basic tools like ball peen hammer, small anvil, solder, and dremel already.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

nothign really.

well I learned that , the exam is going to take longer than i thought it would


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

One can't hide in the sun


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About low temperature soldering rods for aluminum called Alumiweld. Some people act like they are miracle workers but others say they aren't that good. Maybe I'll give them a try sometime since they aren't that expensive

From what I understand the alloy they are made of contains zinc so they aren't food safe.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

That my crush only dates older guys. (she is my age)


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

There's a virus called the 'moon worm' that infects certain routers. It isn't detectable by most antivirus software, and since it doesn't attack the computer directly it can affect both PCs and Macs. 
And apparently self-lacing Nikes are a thing.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About the game conkers


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That snag fishing was still allowed in Michigan during my lifetime. Sometime in the early 90s I think it was outlawed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

How to access records on the till computer when I can't on the main one


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That there is a species of halibut called the Atlantic Halibut. It is actually bigger than the Pacific Halibut. I guess I've heard more of the Pacific Halibut because it is popular with fisherman and the Atlantic Halibut is endangered. Really amazing that they can grow to about 15 ft long and weigh 700 lbs :eek


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

That you cannot play international games on the Nintendo Wii unless it is hacked.

And I learned more about photojournalism at school today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Patience is key when teaching beginners


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Today I learned Nuffin. Nuffin at all. !


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ryan Seacrest is a moron.


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

My eye doctor loves The Walking Dead.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The rule book isn't always right. Company policy has it's place but there are exceptions to rules that should be acknowledge in individual cases


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I learned that you should just relax sometimes. Some things are not all that bad. *Takes deep breath* Breaaaathe.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

How to braid a single rope

http://www.animatedknots.com/braid/...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

That the new solar panels and fridge battery's for my car are ****ing expensive .


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That the moon has been estimated at 4.47 billion years old. Pretty old!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That when you tie a sheet bend the tag ends from the two lines should be on the same side of the knot.

How to tie a monkey's fist. It is a knot I always wanted to learn. Not sure why I didn't try before. I need some more practice, but it doesn't seem to be that difficult of a knot.

Played around with a bunch of other knots


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Today I learned that I am mentally ****ed . 
My brain isn't working properly


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

That I shouldn't have wasted that money buying my ex best friend a gift for her birthday...she's so awful to me I can't stand her. I don't know why I even wasted my time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That people meant to be able to help you can be utterly useless


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That dead bodies feel like they weigh more than live ones but they both weigh the same.

And that some people say some crazy stuff and are actually serious about it. xD But craziness is sometimes a good thing. Don't necessarily see it as a bad thing. It depends. lol


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Today I learned how the kidneys work and number of the people who have more than two kidneys are bigger than I thought before but most of the extra kidneys appear not to be fully formed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That I didn't have to do the math myself the last time I filed my taxes with multiple slips from various jobs


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

today I again. learned absolutely Nuffin. so much for that stupid saying about learning a new thing everyday. .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That 2+2=4


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

What a singing bowl is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singing_bowl


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That I seem to have a blindness for casual/subtle witty insults that people slip into conversation. I never see it coming and take a good slap each time which leaves me confused and unable to react


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I learned on the "anti-Just for Fun forum topic" that you can block forums and threads on SAS. The irony of my posting this here is not lost on me :teeth


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That there is a user named slyestfox on SAS lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

slyfox said:


> That there is a user named slyestfox on SAS lol


really.? Well that trumps you sir ! ( unless you arent bothered about the degree of slyness ) LoL.

today I learned i hate the new sas format. ... and to use '' legacy'' mode to return it to near what it was before.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I learned something i struggled with a long time in math.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> really.? Well that trumps you sir ! ( unless you arent bothered about the degree of slyness ) LoL.
> 
> today I learned i hate the new sas format. ... and to use '' legacy'' mode to return it to near what it was before.


Yup. They don't seem to post here anymore, but they have beaten me. *puts his tail between his legs in shame*

Not sure if I did what you did, but I took your posts advice and changed the skin to legacy. Is a lot better. So I learned I could make things better as well.



Mxx1 said:


> I learned something i struggled with a long time in math.


Congrats! I'm really good at learning math, but I don't retain it very well


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

slyfox said:


> Congrats! I'm really good at learning math, but I don't retain it very well


Thank you and same with me, i will probably forget it in not very long, it's so very easy to forget math :con


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Apparently there's women out there who eat their placentas. I read an article about it having no evidence of health benefits, but there are women in the comments disputing it and in general support of eating their placentas. They even dry the things and grind them into capsule form like a vitamin, using animals like deer as examples for why they should do it. Pretty gross imo but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

DO NOT visit the Lost Episode section of Creepypasta Wiki unless you actually want to shatter your childhood.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I learned some work protocol today that you're supposed to give the item to the cashier, not just escort that item to the customer in line. Guh. 

And a Jewish prayer, if that stands for anything.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Learned the names of some of the lines and structures on the face.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That there are times when standing up for myself is valid.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

By accident, I learned you could order a McGriddle with just sausage if you forget to specify the egg and cheese part as well


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Some simple batch programming


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Biological clocks are scary


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That you can write html and javascript in notepad and then save it with a .html extension


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A little more html and a small bit of javascript and css


----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

Learned that when you have it tough you are all by yourself, that's the time when you Know who your friends are.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That you can use old sledge hammer heads and excavator pins as anvils.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

i learned that the Meatmen are still alive and well, which is surprising.


----------



## lonzy (Jun 26, 2015)

I learned that chicken, avocado, lettuce, and caesar dressing all wrapped in a tortilla is really tasty.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

If you hold your hands the wrong way on a revolver, especially a high powered one, you can get severe damage to your hand and possibly lose a finger. If you hold your hand in a certain place over the cylinder, hot gas that is released out of a gap when you fire can cause damage. And nope luckily I didn't learn this from experience.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Not today, but in the past two weeks I learned how to read a vernier and dial caliper, a micrometer, how to take bearings off a shaft and re-assemble them, as well as forged a drill bit from tool steel.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

How to bake pumpkin and sultana cupcakes!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

karenw said:


> :yay An operation isn't necessary


Congrats! 

I learned that betta fish are in the gourami family. Used to keep a couple gourami and never knew they were related


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

You should not actually seal your lips around & suck saliva ejectors at the dentist. Backflow material from previous patients may come back to get ya. Gross!


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

Today I learned about homicide in class. The good news is that the chance of your getting murdered is slim; the bad news is that you'll most likely be murdered by someone you have a prior relationship with. Men are more likely to be killed by their co-worker, friend, or friend of a friend whereas women are more likely to be killed by their husband or boyfriend. FASCINATING.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I learned the difference between a 5150, 5250, and a 5270 hold.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> I learned the difference between a 5150, 5250, and a 5270 hold.


I only know about the 5150 - not personally, but my mom has had that happen.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I learned there are still good people out in the world. People that help others out of the kindness of their hearts.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Something about the progression of colds.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

That people won't hesitate to share things like photos, stuff about their life, and make friends. It baffled me. I'm screwed.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Actually learned this yesterday, that there is a fish tb that can be spread to people. I think it only causes rashes or something like that in people, but still unsettling


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Today I learned that only 8 US presidents have gone to Harvard law school. The rest of them went to Yale. 

J.k, a lot of them got into Ivy League schools. I thought more would've come from Harvard for some reason. I didn't want to be president anyway, so Harvard can suck it! There's something wrong with me. I already knew that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I learned to cherish the moments you have with people. I have a grandma who just got done crying because she can no longer take her shirt off by herself anymore. She is getting old (72) and is getting very fragile. I know she will eventually go, I just don't want to waste the opportunities I have to say I love you and care for you.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Callsign said:


> Some children celebrate Christmas by feeding a log some sweets, whereupon it "grows larger", and then they hit it until it "poops out" some presents. Tió de Nadal


Interesting wikipedia page. Well past Christmas, but I definitely learned this today.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

slyfox said:


> What did you learn today? Do you learn something new everyday?


I learned how to make really good egg cream soda with root beer, chocolate syrup and milk, I also learned where the DMV in my city is and Miss Honey taught her class how to spell Difficulty, she taught them with a poem. "Mrs. D Mrs. I Mrs. F F I, Mrs. C Mrs. U Mrs. L T Y" Miss Trunchbull was not impressed.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I learned to cherish the moments you have with people. I have a grandma who just got done crying because she can no longer take her shirt off by herself anymore. She is getting old (72) and is getting very fragile. I know she will eventually go, I just don't want to waste the opportunities I have to say I love you and care for you.


You are lucky you got to have a grandmother at all. I never ever had my grandmothers or grandfathers. They died before I was born. You are lucky to have loved ones, hold on to them, but when they die, they will be in peace and they'll watch over you.


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

I learnt that Sin City has a not-so-good part two. (Watched Sin City for the first time today; thoroughly impressed.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That when my body tells me it needs to rest, I need to get some rest.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

What adult wild asparagus looks like. Went looking for some with my dad. We found some out on country roads. I'll have to see if I can collect some of the new shoots in the spring. Also learned that a tall weed I've been seeing in ditches is a type of teasel


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

About the existence of the "Door to Hell" which is a gas crater in Turkmenistan that was set on fire in 1971 and continues to burn to this day. Ridiculous!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

The exponential distribution formula.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dry mouth and swollen tongue means a possible dehydration issue.


----------



## jxoxo (Jul 20, 2016)

I learned the korean words for thanks, sorry, please, welcome, do, and no

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That there is such a thing as airy eggs. Basically you whisk egg whites until they are a foam and cook them. Not sure how it will taste but I'll have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That it's okay to share one's problems to friends (I didn't practice that right tonight; perhaps another time).


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That there is bread art


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

What fatwood is. From what I understand it is wood in an evergreen tree that contains more resin than usual. It is very flammable and great for starting fires. Also used in making turpentine according to wikipedia.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

That if you get distracted by everything, you will never accomplish anything you set out to do.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That vinegar and lemon juice are good for removing hard water stains. Used it on a big jar that I keep marimo moss balls in.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

That if you sever a nerve in a finger, that finger won't get wrinkly when exposed to water.


----------



## AmberLarson (Nov 16, 2017)

I learnt today that I shouldn't rely on mobile alarm


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That death' head cockroaches can't climb smooth surfaces or really fly. There are also populations of them in Florida. Not a great fact because it is so specific, but couldn't think of anything better atm. 

I guess it's a little cooler that I learned they have a red jack o lantern/skull like marking near their head(hence the name). Always figured they had something like that considering the name, but didn't know it was red/orange and what it specifically looked like.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't cement pipe fittings when you're sleepy.


----------



## sunnycoastgirl (Nov 11, 2017)

That being a laid back parent has it's consequences


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A whole lotta nothin


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That no special screwdriver is used to set the intonation on a wraparound guitar bridge


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Don't buy so much "stuff" in life. And when you're done with it, sell, donate, or trash it...don't store it.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

That life is boring, oops learned that yesterday too haha


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Today I learned that there are much less baby teeth than adult teeth. Only 20 baby teeth vs. 32 adult teeth.

I knew kids didn't have wisdom teeth but I thought they had 28 teeth.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The Titanic sank in 1912 but exact location of the wreck was not discovered until 1985.

On the Titanic only shoes were what remained of the occupants. Bodies, skeletons, clothes...long gone but leather shoes remained.



> The flesh, bones, and clothes had long since been consumed but the tannin in the shoes' leather had apparently resisted the bacteria, leaving the shoes as the only markers of where a body had once lain.[6] Ballard has suggested that skeletons may remain deep within Titanic's hull, such as in the engine rooms or third-class cabins. This has been disputed by scientists, who have estimated that the bodies would have completely disappeared by the early 1940s at the latest.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> The Titanic sank in 1912 but exact location of the wreck was not discovered until 1985.
> 
> On the Titanic only shoes were what remained of the occupants. Bodies, skeletons, clothes...long gone but leather shoes remained.


 There are a ton of Titanic documentaries if you're interested. They go back a few decades but the ones that are not HD are kinda hard to watch now. Most of they are pretty repetitive but most of them have "fresh" info. Which is why they made so many of them, I guess.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That brief non taxing exercise while sick can actually help you get well sooner


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

How to properly use my mixer/USB interface


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

How to clone mortals


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That the output from the control room outs seem to be about -6db lower than the output from the main outs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That 2×2=4


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

That molluscs are believed to share a distant common ancestor with worms(annelid specifically(leeches, earthworms, etc)). Don't think I ever considered molluscs super appetizing, but does make the thought of eating them a little grosser. I guess the same could be said about insects and the crustaceans(shrimp, crabs, lobster) we eat being distant ancestors.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

トイレ :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That I may be able to move my YouTube channel


----------



## minicooper (Jan 7, 2018)

The person that came up with learned helplessness is the same person that started positive psychology


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuthin


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Methods for making a cannabis tincture


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

To stahp eatin so much


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

How bones grow thanks to small fractures


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The route of a bus I’ve never taken before & that if the X-rays aren’t revelatory that ultrasounds are the next step


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TIL Denmark has a database of pre-approved names that you have to pick from:



> Under the Law on Personal Names, first names are picked from a list of approved names (18,000 female names and 15,000 male names as of Jan 1st 2016). One can also apply to Ankestyrelsen for approval of new names, e.g. common first names from other countries. Names must indicate gender, cannot have surname character, and must follow Danish orthography (e.g. Cammmilla with three m's is not allowed).


Hmm wasn't there another thread like this as well recently called TIL?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been watching a few bat videos recently. Mostly by this lady in Australia who rescues flying foxes (very large bats that eat mainly fruit).

I learned that bats can not fly/take off from the ground (unlike birds). They have to be elevated to fly. So if they end up on the ground, they have to sort of crawl to a tree or something and climb up it in order to fly. They can't walk properly on their feet either, so that's why they hang upside down and don't build nests like birds.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I've been watching a few bat videos recently. Mostly by this lady in Australia who rescues flying foxes (very large bats that eat mainly fruit).
> 
> I learned that bats can not fly/take off from the ground (unlike birds). They have to be elevated to fly. So if they end up on the ground, they have to sort of crawl to a tree or something and climb up it in order to fly. They can't walk properly on their feet either, so that's why they hang upside down and don't build nests like birds.


 Komorikun, what tha?

You like bats?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Komorikun, what tha?
> 
> You like bats?


Not particularly. They are interesting in that they fly though. I like nature videos in general.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

That this youtuber I had fell in love with has some personality traits that I do not like.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

I just woke up, man


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

How to edit loops in Reaper


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a damn thing.


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

How to properly use a pH meter (at work)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The formula for the major scale


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I learnt that a guy who was in the Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat film was also in an episode of Will & Grace. I've seen both the episode and the film many times over the years and didn't realise it was him. Blew my mind this morning when I found out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Some chord shapes I never would’ve thought of


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I can still play some songs on the piano (it's been decades)


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I learned that variegated English ivy plants grow slower than their green cousins because their white and yellow areas lack chlorophyll, which are responsible for producing carbohydrates through photosynthesis, so they have less energy to grow. Pretty cool!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuffz


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

How to setup the Marquee Tool in Reaper


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Don't expect people to understand you, even if they seem like the most understanding of people. Also that people like to just complain all the time. Like, dude, you missed the deadline for free pizza. It's called a time limit! You got there too late. Thats it .Jebus cripes! And it's not even good pizza, it's cheap and full of bread. Relax, man. ...People


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

That epoxy glue smells like rotten canned fish.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Some useless stuff about the history of psychology in my country.

And that I dislike the class I'm attending to, but have to do it anyway. Good for me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Math stuff


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That I do t have to book and cancel a flight within 24 hours to maintain my airline credit, I can pay a $23 fee for that. Of course booking and cancelling can be more cost effective so long as the fare comes as close to the full credit amount as possible


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That I should make a lesson plan for beginner guitar lessons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuffz


----------



## Synaps3 (Jul 12, 2012)

- that practically everything in life is either a toxin or distraction and it's all about reducing your exposure to it as much as possible. You will never be able to completely remove them from your life and trying to will be impossibly difficult.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That this Marshall Amp Head has zero value for clean tone without and EQ pedal or a rack mount EQ run through the FX Loop to clean/clear it up. It’s brilliant for overdrive or distortion though


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That being a teacher means you’re a student as well as you go along


----------



## Jisela (Apr 17, 2018)

that there is an actual way to capitalize numbers?? lmao


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

karenw said:


> My mum has put the royal wedding on her calendar.


I can't wait for the street party I`ve organised, all welcome btw


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That Jatoba fretboards may be the industry standard for beginner to midrange guitars


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

That going cafes with your loved ones can be fun even you have anxiety disorder.


----------



## Boketto (Mar 10, 2018)

That I can use my inner voice for comfort as well.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Apparently if a fever from the flu goes away and then returns, that means there was a complication. Pretty scary because that's exactly what happened to me last week and I don't have health insurance....


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Apparently if a fever from the flu goes away and then returns, that means there was a complication. Pretty scary because that's exactly what happened to me last week and I don't have health insurance....


That's terrible that happened to you.

Today I learned that the introduction to the Communist Manifesto is almost the same length as the Manifesto itself.


----------



## Ray11 (Apr 2, 2018)

I learned that I become anxious when people don't trust me or allow me to do a task I know I can do. For instance ,replacing a light switch does not require an electrician , but this family member is afraid of electricity so he won't let me touch it at his house. Oh well, I have plenty to do at my own house.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Some beneficial microorganisms in soil convert organic nitrogen into inorganic nitrogen for plants. Synthetic fertilizers destroy these beneficial bacteria.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

the possible spiritual reasons for world war II


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Pup reflections are srs bsns.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That “yolo” means “you only live once”...I suppose I could’ve googled it ages ago however I’m not especially in netspeak


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Some species of moths don't eat and don't even have mouthparts.

They eat voraciously as a caterpillar but once they turn into a moth, their whole purpose it to mate and lay eggs. THE END.


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Magnum condoms aren't bigger than the typical condom, it's all a marketing ploy.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Sad*

I learned that I'm not really earning my pay and that I'm basically getting paid to walk around my office and sit on my ***. It's disturbing. :?


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

That Random Guy said:


> I learned that I'm not really earning my pay and that I'm basically getting paid to walk around my office and sit on my ***. It's disturbing. :?


Sounds like paradise to me lololol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I always thought that it would be very quiet and peaceful to live in the countryside but watching this one youtube channel, I see that is not always the case. Looks like a lot of people living in rural areas live near a highway, so they got some pretty bad traffic noise.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I always thought that it would be very quiet and peaceful to live in the countryside but watching this one youtube channel, I see that is not always the case. Looks like a lot of people living in rural areas live near a highway, so they got some pretty bad traffic noise.


 I grew up (partially) pretty close to a road so this sound is almost like white noise to me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Having a mini fridge in your bedroom isn't as neat as I thought it would be. The compressor is louder than I expected. Plus I regret getting the smaller one. If I was gonna get one, I should have just got the big one from Costco with a real freezer.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I grew up (partially) pretty close to a road so this sound is almost like white noise to me.


Kind of defeats the whole purpose of living in the countryside. Well, I guess you still have cheap rent but the 2nd biggest draw for me would be silence.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Air pollution kills three million people a year.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Having a mini fridge in your bedroom isn't as neat as I thought it would be. The compressor is louder than I expected. Plus I regret getting the smaller one. If I was gonna get one, I should have just got the big one from Costco with a real freezer.


Yeah, that's partially why I don't want to live in a studio apartment. Cause then you have to listen to refrigerator noise all night long. Also why I hate apartments that have "open kitchens"- no wall between the living room and the kitchen. The kitchen needs its own room. Kitchens are noisy, messy, and stinky.

Did you get the mini-fridge due to lack of space in the main one?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Kind of defeats the whole purpose of living in the countryside. Well, I guess you still have cheap rent but the 2nd biggest draw for me would be silence.


 Well, that was just where I was born but the nice thing was that you could just walk outside and walk for maybe a mile and you'd be completely alone in the woods and you could walk for miles and not see anyone. You could also go camping without having to drive for hours. I took all that for granted.

I was only ever really scared once when I saw what looked like fresh bear tracks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Did you get the mini-fridge due to lack of space in the main one?


 No. My original intent was just to keep some stuff in my room because my sister sometimes brings her kids over here and if I come out of my room they run in and start jumping on the bed and knocking things over and it's hard to get them out.

Unfortunately, I didn't realize that these little refrigerators lose cold fast if you open the door or put something in there and it takes a while to get cold again. So I'm really kind of leery of putting anything that can spoil in there. I will probably put some small yogurt cups in there though.

I pretty much have just decided to mainly keep drinks in it. It's not a total loss because I also had an issue with my drink situation. I don't like to put my soda in the kitchen fridge just in case people come over and decide they're going to drink it. So I was keeping it in my room and only putting a can in at a time. The only way to get it cold fast was to put it in the freezer right by the air outlet. It would get ice cold in about 20 minutes. But any longer and it would start to freeze. If forgotten, it would invariably burst and make a huge mess. This was happening about once a week.

So anyway. Yeah. At least I have a place to keep cold drinks now. I had also thought in a power outage a small fridge would be easier to run on an inverter than a large one. This turned out to be not true. At least not for the one I bought.

Anyway, I could probably put it in the closet with the microwave but if I close the closet door the heat might build up and burn out the compressor or something. Oddly enough, the noise doesn't bother me when I sleep. It's just closer to my head when I'm up. It bounces right off the wall behind it and goes right in my ear.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Speaking of rural areas.... I also didn't know that not all homes are connected to the sewer system. Their poop and pee goes to some big hole in their backyard. Boggles the mind.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Speaking of rural areas.... I also didn't know that not all homes are connected to the sewer system. Their poop and pee goes to some big hole in their backyard. Boggles the mind.


 Yeah. That can be troublesome. When I was young my cousin lived in a place that had a septic system and his dad was really lazy. I'm not sure exactly what the problem was but there was always poop in the toilet. I didn't understand at the time why (I think someone told me he was too lazy to flush) but thinking back, there was probably something wrong somewhere to where the toilet wasn't flushing well. At any rate, it was nasty as all hell.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Having a mini fridge in your bedroom isn't as neat as I thought it would be. The compressor is louder than I expected. Plus I regret getting the smaller one. If I was gonna get one, I should have just got the big one from Costco with a real freezer.


Reminds me of college dorm days...you'll get used to it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

That I'm scared of family reunions.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I learned that coming from a high production background is sometimes benificial!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

My cakes for sale have my approval, yummy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's interesting that in some placental mammal species the babies almost look like embryos while in other species the babies are born well developed.

https://en.wikivet.net/Reproductive...able_for_Small_Mammals_-_Anatomy_&_Physiology

For example, newborn baby *mouse*. Eyes are shut, ears aren't developed, no fur.










Newborn *guinea pig*. Eyes are open, ears are developed, furry, can eat solid food immediately, can walk around.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Learned that you Need to be patient


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

that there are indeed carnivorous butterflies


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, not today but in the last month or so I learned what brackish water is. I had heard the term before but I thought it meant slow moving water or dark/dead water. I was discussing the Great Lakes with a coworker from that region and he used that word.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brackish_water


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The search I did to find this thread didn't show this thread in the results. The search function doesn't seem to be working well.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Speaking of rural areas.... I also didn't know that not all homes are connected to the sewer system. Their poop and pee goes to some big hole in their backyard. Boggles the mind.


I saw one of those on a US house flipping TV program (in the city) and cost like 10-15 grand US to hook it up to the city system if it was stuffed. It was blocked and they had a truck with a tank on the back, suction system to come in to empty that box part (septic tank). They had to dig up the garden to get to the manhole. It looked like dark grey sludge inside the septic tank.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Foods that are good for the lungs
Stuff about increasing collagen synthesis 
Turmeric helps protect and repair DNA
Read an article about thunderstorms and the science behind it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Essay writing stuff


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I learned that China buys most of our recyclables. But apparently they are getting pickier and now lots of stuff will go to landfills.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I learned that "Umbra" is not just a sword from Elder Scrolls, it actually means "the fully shaded inner region of a shadow cast by an opaque object, especially the area on the earth or moon experiencing the total phase of an eclipse."

Yup


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Crocodiles are more closely related to birds than they are to lizards. Birds are most closely related to crocodiles.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I learned that the extinct moa didn't even have vestigial wings. Like nothing. No wing bones whatsoever. Maoris hunted them to extinction.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moa

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flightless_bird#Continued_presence_of_wings_in_flightless_birds

Other flightless birds today all have wings even if they are shrunken and can't be used for flying anymore.

Examples:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flightless_bird

ostriches
emus
kiwis
cassowaries
penguins
rheas


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Stuff about Kirlian photography.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*Domestication Syndrome*

docility
tameness
less stress hormones (adrenaline)
floppy ears
shorter snout
smaller teeth
smaller brain
pale or splotchy fur color


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

that people are trash


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

How to make a ****ty paper crane


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Look at the difference in population among the great apes:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hominidae#Conservation


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Look at the difference in population among the great apes:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hominidae#Conservation


 That's inaccurate. The human ones do live in zoos. We call them cities (or communities if we're trying to be emotional about it).


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

that you REALLY need two people when backing up a 48 foot trailer, otherwise YOU WILL HIT SOMETHING


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

well, it was yesterday, but stuff about engines.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i am an akratic paralian who enjoys brumous weather, and all i want to do is coddiwomple :laugh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Munich is the home of Oktoberfest


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A few weeks ago I learned (from my coworker) that in certain places if you have a power outage you can't even flush the toilet. Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.in-the-desert.com/geology/rocks_minerals.html


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That there are mormon polygamist compounds in Mexico originating from the 1800's USA. Apparently they fled there to continue practicing polygamy after the US outlawed it. 

Crazy enough, Mitt Romney's family originated from one of these communities.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

That Zaire hasn't been Zaire since 1997. You know the really big country right smack dab in the middle of Africa.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_Republic_of_the_Congo


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

did what learn u


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

All this time I thought roly polies were also called *sal bugs*. I was texting with my dad last night and he told me that a huge *sow bug *was on the sleeping stepmonster. So he flicked it off otherwise she'd freak out if she saw it.

And apparently they are crustaceans, not insects.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodlouse#Common_names

I don't think I've seen a roly poly in a long time. The last time might have been in California.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

komorikun said:


> All this time I thought roly polies were also called *sal bugs*. I was texting with my dad last night and he told me that a huge *sow bug *was on the sleeping stepmonster. So he flicked it off otherwise she'd freak out if she saw it.
> 
> And apparently they are crustaceans, not insects.
> 
> ...


Yep! apparently they are nicknamed "land shrimp" and some people eat them.

I've actually never heard them called sow bugs irl, just roly poly (roly polies? roly pollys...?) and pill bugs.

On another random tangent, I've read that tarantula are actually more closely related to crustacean than insects and that eating them can taste like crab.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm generally grossed out by bugs and have never really been grossed out by those so that's weird.

But I am grossed out by lobsters and shrimp and so forth. Probably because it's just nasty to think people eat them and they look like bugs.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

http://media.factmyth.com/2015/10/population-russia-bangladesh.jpg


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I learned what it was like to have my first break-up.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Today I learned about Helmut Newton. A German-Australian photographer who photographed tasteful black and white decadence.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*Cephalopod intelligence*

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/3328480/Otto-the-octopus-wrecks-havoc.html



> Staff believe that the octopus called Otto had been annoyed by the bright light shining into his aquarium and had discovered he could extinguish it by climbing onto the rim of his tank and squirting a jet of water in its direction.
> 
> The short-circuit had baffled electricians as well as staff at the Sea Star Aquarium in Coburg, Germany, who decided to take shifts sleeping on the floor to find out what caused the mysterious blackouts.
> 
> ...


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...m-new-zealand-aquarium?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other



> An octopus has made a brazen escape from the national aquarium in New Zealand by breaking out of its tank, slithering down a 50-metre drainpipe and disappearing into the sea.
> 
> In scenes reminiscent of Finding Nemo, Inky - a common New Zealand octopus - made his dash for freedom after the lid of his tank was accidentally left slightly ajar.
> 
> ...


https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...scape-story/3ShjEIp3tdIAqbLGPLtuSO/story.html



> In the 1980s, handlers at the aquarium were mystified by the disappearance of several rare fish that were the subject of biological study. Nobody could figure out where they were going - until a researcher arrived early one day to find an octopus perched over the tank.
> 
> The aquarium determined the sneaky cephalopod had been flopping out of its tank, sliding across an aisle, and scaling the other tank to get extra food. When it was done eating, the sly sea creature would make the 3-foot journey home.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

That I often need to wait till the next day till I answer someone's text messages.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

That trauma can be stored in the brain, physical body, muscles, nervous system and fascia. Basically anywhere. Also that extreme positive emotions can be traumatic, makes sense cause drugs can mess you up.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

I still am worthless.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*The Northern Hemisphere*

Its surface is 60.7% water, compared with 80.9% water in the case of the Southern Hemisphere, and it contains *67.3% of Earth's land*.

The Northern Hemisphere is home to approximately 6.57 billion people which is around *90% of the earth's total human population* of 7.3 billion people.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*The Southern Hemisphere*

Southern Hemisphere climates tend to be slightly milder than those at similar latitudes in the Northern Hemisphere, except in the Antarctic which is colder than the Arctic. This is because the Southern Hemisphere has significantly more ocean and much less land; water heats up and cools down more slowly than land.

Around 800 million humans live in the Southern Hemisphere, representing only 10-12% of the total global human population of 7.3 billion. Of those 800 million people, 200 million live in Brazil, the largest country by land area in the Southern Hemisphere, while 141 million live on the island of Java, the most populous island in the world. The most populous nation in the Southern Hemisphere is Indonesia, with 261 million people (roughly 30 million of whom live north of the Equator on the northern portions of the islands of Sumatra, Borneo, and Sulawesi, while the rest of the population lives in the Southern Hemisphere).

The largest metropolitan areas in the Southern Hemisphere are São Paulo (21 million people), Jakarta (30 million people), Buenos Aires (12 million people), Rio de Janeiro (11 million people), Kinshasa (11 million people), and Sydney (6 million).


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Southern Hemisphere climates tend to be slightly milder than those at similar latitudes in the Northern Hemisphere, except in the Antarctic which is colder than the Arctic. This is because the Southern Hemisphere has significantly more ocean and much less land; water heats up and cools down more slowly than land.
> 
> Around 800 million humans live in the Southern Hemisphere, representing only 10-12% of the total global human population of 7.3 billion. Of those 800 million people, 200 million live in Brazil, the largest country by land area in the Southern Hemisphere, while 141 million live on the island of Java, the most populous island in the world. The most populous nation in the Southern Hemisphere is Indonesia, with 261 million people (roughly 30 million of whom live north of the Equator on the northern portions of the islands of Sumatra, Borneo, and Sulawesi, while the rest of the population lives in the Southern Hemisphere).
> 
> The largest metropolitan areas in the Southern Hemisphere are São Paulo (21 million people), Jakarta (30 million people), Buenos Aires (12 million people), Rio de Janeiro (11 million people), Kinshasa (11 million people), and Sydney (6 million).


Very interesting. I didn't realise Brazil had that many people - would be fun to go there one day.

It's strange that Jakarta is so big - the only time I felt it was when I was in traffic, it's just incredible how many people are on the roads there. And most are on little motorcycles. The pollution is pretty bad too. Overall it's not a bad city - Bangkok has much better infrastructure though.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I learned that the Milky Way is a barred spiral. It has 4 major arms. One of those arms, which is called the "Orion Arm" is where our Solar System is located. The center of the Milky Way is called the Galactic Bulge.

___My Conspiracy Belief___ 
I personally believe the Galactic Bulge is nothing more than a bright black hole. It is just a matter of time before our Solar System spirral down into it.

*Sent from my Taco's Trunk using Tapatalk*


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

i learned how to make a super sonic whip


----------



## The-Hidden-Truth (Nov 12, 2019)

Rude, you are.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

My boss just does not get it.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

If someone makes you unhappy, you aren't required to keep them in your life.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

How to customize the main window in Reaper


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vvvand/why-caskets-occasionally-explode

https://www.washingtonpost.com/post...what-you-should-know-about-exploding-caskets/



> You've never heard of exploding casket syndrome (ask your mortician if it's right for you), but funeral directors and cemetery operators have. They sell so-called "protective" or "sealer" caskets at a premium worth hundreds of dollars each, with the promise that they'll keep out air and moisture that - they would have you believe - cause bodies to rapidly deteriorate. Like Tupperware for the dead, they "lock in the freshness!" with a rubber gasket.





> Exploding casket syndrome, as it is known in the death industry, occurs when these decomposition processes are not given adequate space to perform. In her awesome "Ask a Mortician" series, mortician Caitlin Doughty says, "You really want a decomposing body to have access to some sort of air so it can then dehydrate. But if it's one of those super sealed protective caskets, there's really no place for all of that gas and fluid to go and so the body can kind of turn into sort of a bog."
> 
> Eventually, when the pressure builds high enough in that boggy tank of a casket, pop! Mausoleum panels can crack open, as happened recently in Melbourne, and caskets can be damaged. Not to mention that suddenly there is some very unfortunate clean up to do.
> 
> While you might not have heard of this before, casket makers are aware of the problem. *Burper valves *(another name that might make you cringe a bit) have been added to some models to accommodate and release gas build-up. Additionally, as Mark Harris notes in his book Grave Matters, other methods of avoiding the nightmare of an exploding casket include leaving the lid of the casket unlocked in the mausoleum (which obviously defeats the purpose of paying for the super sealed casket) and putting the casket itself into a gigantic plastic bag.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^Yeah I used to watch that "Ask a mortician" series 😄


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I learnt a lot of people really like Harry Potter books online (actually I knew that before) and most of them have no idea how much they're worth.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I learned that if I sleep with my right arm hanging out of the bed then it will go completely numb, and I'll panic because it wont move no matter how hard I try.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

D'avjo said:


> I learned that if I sleep with my right arm hanging out of the bed then it will go completely numb, and I'll panic because it wont move no matter how hard I try.


 :lol

I hate that! And it friggin hurts too!


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> I hate that! And it friggin hurts too!


Ha yeah, I've had arms go dead after sleeping in a certain position, but this morning was a whole new level of numb. I had to use my left arm to swing it about to get the blood flowing ha.

I must admit, for a minute I'd thought the arm had gone forever!


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

The literal meaning of threshold :um I've only ever heard it used figuratively.


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

recipe


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

About half the US population is in the Eastern Time Zone.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

^huh, that was not what i would have expected.



how to groom my pupper. i feel like 73.45 C:


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rubbing a dab of shaving cream on glasses lenses, let it dry, rub away dried residual. It will prevent fogging. 



-It did not work for me btw.


----------

